# (*ADDITIONAL STEPS ADDED* ) VENISON JERKY FROM START TO FINISH/PICTORIAL



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

When a person ponders the thought of enjoying Venison Jerky, He/She must wounder if they are capable of doing what is necessary to "Provide" this healthy,high protein delight to his family and friends."Does He or She have what it takes"?

My picture story will show what it took for me!. The methods, materials and equipment is my choice. Choice of weapon,ammo, location,health,finances,flavorings and spices and spousal interference are all things that must be thought of.. I do know, that it takes, a lot of time, effort,money and patience to be successful.

This Pictorial will show the different steps in making Venison Jerky, "My way".There will be about forty pictures. I will break down the Start-Finish process in several different posts. I will demonstrate some basic butchering. Some of the pictures might be too graphic for some. Along with the pictures, I will explain what you are looking at.

Some of you will be seeing something/and learning something for the first time, others, old visions.

I do hope, that this Journey will be informative and enjoyable to all that travel with me.

Remember! My way, is not the only way!

Bill

.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

THE BEGINNING.

First of all, the following information can be used with most game and hunting. situations. If your weapon is a Slingshot or Slingbow, your preparation is the same. Lots of choices to make, and lots of practice time. Rabbits and other typical slingshot prey, may be also turned into jerky.

THIS MY INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO MAKE VENISON JERKY

"START"

The first pondering I had on the subject was, "What weapon would I choose"?. Once I chose my weapon, I had to choose,what ammo and the different components of the ammo.I did lots of research on both. I found out,that I would need to build my own,completely, ready for it's mission, "Bolts".I wanted, a set-up that I would be confident in, and ethically, go into the woods, with the intention of shooting a Whitetail Deer.I did a lot of research on Broad Heads. fletching options, inserts and nocks.All this to think about and spend money on, and it is just the START.

I chose an Excalibur Recurve Crossbow (Vortex), 330fps (pict. #1) I chose the weapon because of it's simplicity,quality,power and accuracy.

I chose the 125gr Vortex Pro Extreme (green) 2 1/2" mechanical with a 25 grain booster behind it. Total 150grain out front. I wanted maximum penetration, quick kill and short tracking. (pict. #2)

I chose the Easton, 20" Fire bolts for its' close tolerances and CF strength. (pict. #3).I chose the Blazer 2' mini, and purchased a left helical fletching jig to custom fletch the bolts, because all my research said that that set up would be my best choice.I took a new broad head and used piece of thin wire (same weight as o-ring) and made a practice tip. It does no good to practice with field tips and then hunt with your broad head. You need to be sure that they shoot the same. I only had to shoot the practice tip a couple of times to be sure.

After investing approximately $1000 so far, I had to think, " Am I going to have what it takes?" I then had to sight-in,and practice. (picts #4 and #5.) You must practice!!!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Do you have a youtube channel, or are you active on a bushcraft forum?


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

It was rumored that this Pictorial was moved, just a rumor.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> Do you have a youtube channel, or are you active on a bushcraft forum?


THE NEXT STEP

After, choosing your weapon and ammo and practicing you must decide where to hunt. I don't have any Private land so I must hunt public.If you want to hunt Private land,please get permission from the owner.

Once you have found your land you must do some pre=season scouting. (pict. #7 and #8) Once you have done this, then the real work begins. Long,cold, dark mornings waiting for sunset so you may, if blessed, accomplish your task of harvesting your gift.(pict #9). What come next, is most important (field dressing) There are some video of this, but hands on with an experienced person with you is the best way to learn.If I could say one thing about field dressing, is to do it ASAP and do not cut into the GUTTS.

The fun part is being able to share the experience with your friends. ( pict.#10)

You should hang the deer ( if temp is 50 F or below, but not freezing for several days) this allows a chemical change in the meat to help with taste and tenderness. (pict #11)


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

THE MIDDLE

After your deer has cured properly, de-boned and double wrapped in freezer paper, place it in the freezer for at least 72 hours, to insure the un-timely death of bacteria. When you are ready to begin the next step, get together the following materials:

thawed venison
two sharp knives (one boning and the other a butcher).
knife sharpener to resharpen mid-way through processing
several containers to place the trimming and cut meat
hand towels/paper towels
spices and seasoning
foil or saran wrap to cover marinated meat
refrigerator
butcher block/cutting surface
Several hours of your time
Dehyrater/oven

(pict.3-4 and 5) shows two cuts of meat. You have whole muscle and leg/forearm. You'll need to separate the muscle groups first. Then remove anything White and in color (fat,sinew,etc)(waste) or material that is slick or blood shot (this should have been done when the deer was butchered). It is waste now,but will be Coyote bait later.

Use your boning/filet knife to separate meat from waste.Poke the sharp point of the knife through the roast between the meat and waste and filet. Use your butcher knife to cut the meat in pieces. Try too keep your slices as uniform to 1/4" thick as possible to aid in consistent dehydration through out the batch. (picts 6-7-and 8).

A lot of folks discard the Leg meat because of the tendons/ligaments. I try not to waste anything. After I have separated the muscle groups and sliced to 1/4" I draw the knife across the cuts. This perforates the tough stuff, so that you can chew it when it is jerky.(pict.#9)


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

A shoulder roast is next.(pict #2) Separate the waste from the good using your boning/filet as before. (pict. #1)

Continue cutting the meat until you have removed all waste and piece are about 1/4".(pict 4 and 5 )

.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

THE NEXT TO LAST STEP

The marinade I use is a blend of ( one large bottle) Worcestershire sauce, paprika, ( 1cup)vinegar based hot sauce, package of chipotle seasoning made for chicken ,NO MSG)) (1-3 Tb) liquid smoke (mesquite), and a (3 Tb) blend of my secret ingredients (Hint) It all came from my herb garden and pepper patch. (pict.1) Sometimes I will add 1/4 cup of Vodka or Moonshine, just for "kicks". My wife and I like it hot!, so we use a lot of pepper. There are many recipes available on-line. Many different options for flavorings.This batch is for about 15 lbs of meat.

I don't use any kind of preservatives. My Wife is a chronic migrainer and any kind of MSG type ingredients will mess her up. With migraines,keeping your protein level up is important.She eats very little meat, and won't eat to much Venison any other way. With, Venison Jerky, she'll eat her weight in it. After the jerky has cooled down, I fill a 2 qt Tupper-ware type,container for the kitchen table and the rest is stored i larger type container and placed in the freezer. The jerky will keep for a long time in the freezer and for several weeks, without worry on the table. There are several "curing" blends on the market. They will help preserve the jerky for years!LOL

Mix all ingredients well (pict.2), pour 1/2 over meat and blend together by hand. Pour the other 1/2 and mix again.(pict. 3-4)

Cover container and place in refrigerator for three days.(pict. 5)

NOW WE WAIT! and finish the last few pieces from the last batch.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

YE HA! ALMOST DONE

After two days I removed the meat from the frig. and re-mixed, and returned to the cool for three days. During 50F and below, I cover and put on the cold concrete floor ( the temp is about 10F cooler) in the back of my garage for the three days. Our weather, as, I guess everyone's has, is crazy. I call it " Flu Weather". One day, 70F and the next snowing.

After the third day, I remove and re-mix, and let drain through a colander( this step, reduces dry time just a bit.)Most of time I do not drain,as most of the liquid has been absorbed, your choice. At the same time I stack the dehydrator racks.on a towel on top of the preheating (160F) unit. The meat should stay at a sustained 145F for at least and hour to reduce chance of bacteria. I use the 160F through-out and lower to 155F for the last hour.(pict.1-2)

I begin "Loading the Racks", laying out the meat, leaving at least a 1/2" space between pieces, for circulation. (pict. 3-4) I continue "Loading the Racks" until I have run out of racks or meat. About every five racks, I load into the dehydrator as not to lose too much heat.When all the racks have been loaded, I set the timer on 9 hours and drool for the rest of the day. The aroma is better than any candle or incense.

There will always be tiny pieces (fall through racks) of the meat left over. I'll bread these pieces and deep fry for a wonderful,bite size snack. (pict.5-6)

At around, 7 hours begin checking and remove the thinner pieces so as not to over dry.When all is GOOD ( by then I have eaten several pieces,to test) I remove the racks and place the JERKY in containers to cool before freezing.(pict 7)

NOW WE ARE DONE!

FINISHED!!!

WELL, THERE YOU HAVE IT "VENISON JERKY FROM START TO FINISH"


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great tutorial! Thank you for posting sir, nicely done! Nice buck too, Been years since I've had venison jerky! You should let me sample some







early birthday present??


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

VENISON JERKY USING GROUND VENISON "BURGER JERKY"

The " BURGER JERKY" is very easy to chew and is quite flavorful. You must use very lean burger, so not to have fat (that could turn rancid) in the meat.

There is about a third of the work involved with making "BURGER JERKY". After the three day marinade, I use my "JERKY BLASTER" (a giant caulk gun) and load the racks with 1"x 1/4"x as long as I can run strips. (everything else the same as with the whole muscle meat)

I always save a bit of the marinaded burger to fix up as a VENISON BURGER

Other ways to enjoy Venison is CHILI and GRILLED BACK STRAP/TENDERLOIN

PLEASE DO NOT OVERCOOK YOUR VENISON!

ENJOY!!!

Bill


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Mouth watering. So jealous.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

OH! I LEFT OUT THE LAST STEP.

I keep all the "waste/trimmings". I sort it out, and the pieces with the most meat (won't be much) I dehydrate without seasonings.I use it for VENISON DENTAL CHEWS for my dog, whom has been with me the entire journey.

The rest, I freeze, to use for" predator bait."


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great tutorial! Thank you for posting sir, nicely done! Nice buck too, Been years since I've had venison jerky! You should let me sample some
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank-you!

Bill


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

yummy! Love me some deerflesh!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

This recipe will work with most any cut of muscle meat from any critter. London Broil (store bought beef cut) make some real good jerky, but I do prefer the Venison.

It is hard to figure just how much per pound it costs to make. By the time I figure weapon and equipment costs ( I had not been able to hunt for several years, so I had to repurchase) gas for truck, scouting time,time spent sitting on the cold hard ground or cold hard tree stand, prizes for the Wife to keep her happy, hours to process meat and make the jerky and so on, the jerky almost becomes priceless. Before I was forced out of work, I was making $25/hour.

The total probably figures to $100 plus a pound.

Bill

.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

meat!
great tutorial.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

"FROZEN/ SLICED SLAB WITH DRY RUB"

I began another batch this morning and wanted share a different method. I prefer this method because it shortens prepare time from six hours ( hand cut) to 1 1/2 hours.

When I process my game, I will de-bone/ clean (remove all fat and most of the silver skin) and wrap whole slabs of muscle.I leave the out side layer of silver skin intact, to help with freezer burning, although, the meat never stays frozen long enough to "freezer burn".

I lay out the packages to thaw just a wee bit. I use an electric slicer to process the frozen chunks to 1/4" slices. Using the slicer, insures that each slice is the same thickness and it will dry consistently.. Depending on how strong your slicer is, will dictate, just how thawed it needs to be. The more frozen the better. When the meat has just started to thaw the "silver skin" will easily peel off.. I keep this " silver skin" and any trimmings to be dehydrated ( with out spices/flavorings), to be used for "pet dental bones".

The spicing is different with this method, As I layer the meat in the pan, I sprinkle the "Dry Rub" on each layer This method does insure, that every piece is seasoned. I let sit in refrig. for three days then proceed as with I the other methods.

I also use this method with frozen, "Ground Venison", or any LEAN, ground meat. The frozen tubes of meat can be sliced easily and layered/seasoned.

Bill


----------

